# LOST RIFFE



## HITTINBOTTOM (Nov 16, 2008)

While spearfishing saturday I lost my Riffe comp 4 on the I-10 bridge rubble if anyone is lucky enough to find it I will pay a reward. Thanks, Alex 850-572-7368


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex-
You gotta post the reason you lost it so it doesn't sound like you just let it drift away :moon :banghead


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

Well your speargun is sitting out there next to our anchor that got stuck, as well as my dive buddys underwater camera full of pictures of mostly me. I went yesterdayand learnedto never let your buddys hold anything that you don't want dropped. I need to do some spearfishing with experienced spearfishermen. I am the only one that ever gets any fish when I'm out with my group.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought about diving this area this weekend. Let me know which location of I-10 rubble you lost it on and I will keep an eye out. Let me know appoximate GPS coordinates by PM if possible and I will return it if I find it.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry to hear about the new gun Alex. I will be on the lookout


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Next time, use a JBL (as I do) and divers will gladly return it to you for free. :doh


----------



## HITTINBOTTOM (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys I took a look at the numbers we were on they were:

30 06 706 N

87 25 247 W

Thanks to everybody for all the jokes! Alex 850-572-7368


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Alex, Heres a 3x for sale on SP for 250$

http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/showpost.php?p=127230&postcount=1


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

damn...the bridge rubble has become the bermuda triangle...We lost a pair of costas this past weekend there...doubt they will be found with all the current but on the off chance !


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Orion45 (6/9/2009)*Next time, use a JBL (as I do) and divers will gladly return it to you for free. :doh


Hell, they'll pay you to take it back! :letsdrink


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Alex, sorry you lost the gun. My understanding is that the boys that visited you yesterday and #2 were over at David Bogan with us today. I hope it gets recovered.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an anchor in the rubble also.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Evensplit (6/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (6/9/2009)*Next time, use a JBL (as I do) and divers will gladly return it to you for free. :doh
> ...


Ouch! That hurt.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a treasure hunt....



Anybody found bugs out there? Something happy after all the tales of sadness and woe.



:crying

Stressless


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

I didn't see any bugsmyself. That was the first timeI been out there and I couldn't believe how much area it covers. The viz that day was great, but the current was strong. We surfaced and realized we were about 3 football fields away from the boat, we tried to swim toward the boat, and we were not making any ground. I had a buddy stay in the boat who was not that experienced in boating. He tried to break the anchor free but couldn't. Here we are floating around 14 miles out with bloody fish all around us, after the sharks were harassing us while we were spearfishing on the bottom.Finally my buddy in the boat cut the anchor to come get us. So their went the anchor. He didn't know to tie the buoy to it after he cut it, so it is down there as a reef.

There was a bunch of sea urchins on the rubble, and lots of hiding fish. I think this was because the 4 sharks that seem to follow me everytime I spearfish. We are learning about the tricks of the trade for spearfishing and preventing to buy new anchors on each trip out.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

hey alex i thought i saw it drifting by me in clearwater. i grabbed it but i promise i wont shoot it until you get here to claim it. going out on wednesday. just taking it with me to show the fish to scare them into jumping into the boat.

jus kidding bro.

hope you have better news

SSI


----------



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

"We surfaced and realized we were about 3 football fields away from the boat, we tried to swim toward the boat, and we were not making any ground. I had a buddy stay in the boat who was not that experienced in boating. He tried to break the anchor free but couldn't. Here we are floating around 14 miles out"...



Very scary!... I did the same thing...had to make a free ascent with my dive buddy after we could not locate the anchor. (It looks the same in all directions on the Bridge Rubble) Came up 100 yards on to the side of the boat in a very stiff current. My son decided not to make that dive and saw us from the boat not making ground and tied the other end of the anchor rope to extend our floating safety line back to where we were. Don't know if we could have made it back to our line without the help. Long floating safety line can be a life saver!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *deepsixrich (6/15/2009)*"We surfaced and realized we were about 3 football fields away from the boat, we tried to swim toward the boat, and we were not making any ground. I had a buddy stay in the boat who was not that experienced in boating. He tried to break the anchor free but couldn't. Here we are floating around 14 miles out"...
> 
> Very scary!... I did the same thing...had to make a free ascent with my dive buddy after we could not locate the anchor. (It looks the same in all directions on the Bridge Rubble) Came up 100 yards on to the side of the boat in a very stiff current. My son decided not to make that dive and saw us from the boat not making ground and tied the other end of the anchor rope to extend our floating safety line back to where we were. Don't know if we could have made it back to our line without the help. Long floating safety line can be a life saver!


Next time, have the anchor ball tied to the coiled anchor line so that the entire setup can be dropped overboard without having to pull up the anchor. If your bow roller has a bail, make sure you pull the bitter end of the anchor rope outof the bail before coiling the rope and attaching the ball. Otherwise, you won't be able to drop the setup overboard. In this way, the boat crew won't waste time raising the anchor prior to picking you up. You can retrive the anchor later or retie to it if you decide to dive the same spot again. Normally, with only two people on the boat and when diving anything else but a wreck, I prefer to dive solo and leave the other diver in the boat, chasing the bubbles. If the boat is anchored and no one is aboard, keeping an eye on the compass is a must - even when spearfishing.


----------

